# Marriott RESALE QUESTION!!



## bshofran (May 2, 2008)

Hi, we are looking into the option of purchasing a Marriott Timeshare thru resale.  If you buy into the program this way can you still exchange your week for different locations?  I realize that it would need to be a similar level such as Platinum to Platnium and such.  I cannot seem to see too much in the way of drawbacks unless this is not an option.  Thanks to anyone for their input and advice
Michelle


----------



## Bill4728 (May 2, 2008)

There is only one difference between buying direct from Marriott and buying resale.  That is being able to trade the use of your TS for Marriott hotel reward points.  Since anyone can buy reward points without giving up a timeshare week ( 50,000 pts /$625) why would you pay Marriott your yearly MFs + $190 + your TS week?  

Buy resale and save as much as $20,000!!


----------



## bshofran (May 2, 2008)

*Marriott Resale*

Bill- Thanks can you recommend the best place for a resale purchase?
Michelle

PS Have you done this?


----------



## LordCambridge (May 2, 2008)

*Resale Recommendation*

We bought last year at this time through Shelley at Transaction Realty.  We received, what I believe to be a fair price, and she knows what she's doing.  My guess is that she does close to a 100 of these a year.  Since buying, I've seen lists on TUG that detail 2 to 6 organizations that multiple folks have used, with success - Transaction Realty is one.

If I might ask, where are you looking to buy?

Good luck.


----------



## bshofran (May 2, 2008)

*Marriott Resale*

We think that we are interested in the Hilton Head, SC area -- we are scheduled to see Marriott's Barony Bay resort in June.  We have done this kind of thing before but we are actually interested in the buying this time.  We did not even realize until recently that there were online resales in such high volume.  We are only interested in the resale idea if you are still able to switch locations thru the years.  I do not care too much about the added points for the high price differences.  We have 3 small children and a hotel room does not cut it anymore!   Did you buy resale through Marriott?  Thanks for your response and info!
Michelle


----------



## Andar (May 2, 2008)

Michelle, 
We bought our Marriott resale (not through Marriott).  We also got a Visa that gives Marriott reward points and put EVERYTHING on that, but pay off the balance monthly so there is no interest.    We are able to exchange everywhere (based on availabilty) and do not miss the points as we now have enough points through the credit card.  We have traveled and stayed 4 or 5 nights at Marriott's this year with only the points.  We do not travel overseas or fly long distances so this has worked well for us.  

You will get everything someone paying two times or more through Marriott will get EXCEPT the points. :whoopie:    

Good luck, I wish we had done this when our children were at home.


----------



## bshofran (May 2, 2008)

*Marriott Resale*

Thanks so much for the insight-- this is so confusing!  Are there any large issues that you need to look at when purchasing resale other than the location and/or the week or level you buy at?  I assume we will only be looking at Platnium weeks at either a Hilton Head or New Jersery Property.  This will allow us to go when school is out.  We do not really like the idea of the Jersey Property, but it is less than one hour from us.  In the event we did not want to make a big deal out of the trip this would be a very easy and familiar drive. My only concern is how easy it will be to exchange to another Marriott or a completely different chain  (we love Newport RI but no marriott there). Thanks again for everyones help!


----------



## mamadot (May 2, 2008)

I second contacting Shelley at transactionrealty.com

This is a good place to start. Ask her all your questions. I learned so much from her and bought 2 Marriott timeshares from her. 

Tell her everything you want and any questions you have. You can trade Marriott resales thru II.


----------



## bobcat (May 2, 2008)

bshofran said:


> Thanks so much for the insight-- this is so confusing!  Are there any large issues that you need to look at when purchasing resale other than the location and/or the week or level you buy at?  I assume we will only be looking at Platnium weeks at either a Hilton Head or New Jersery Property.  This will allow us to go when school is out.  We do not really like the idea of the Jersey Property, but it is less than one hour from us.  In the event we did not want to make a big deal out of the trip this would be a very easy and familiar drive. My only concern is how easy it will be to exchange to another Marriott or a completely different chain  (we love Newport RI but no marriott there). Thanks again for everyones help!



You may want to purchase the Jersey Property. Some Marriotts  offer a day pass. You can go there and ask for the pass for that day. The Baroney has this option.  When we go to HH if we are not in the Baroney, because we own there, I receive a day pass to spend some time at the resort. However, you must see how busy it is. Check on this with who ever you purchase from. Also call the resort to see if they offer this pert and the rules for useage. This way help you enjoy your T S more.


----------



## luv2vacation (May 3, 2008)

Visit HHI _before_ you decide.  We fell in love with HHI the very first time we went there - ten years ago.  Since then, have made the trip 2-3 times per year.  We *always* drive.  We do it in one day, takes about 12-14 hours, depending on traffic and stops for meals.

I have never stayed at the Marriott in NJ, but have been by there to watch the women's LPGA tournament (ShopRite Classic a few years back).  We live about 30-40 minutes from there.  Although it is nice, you have to _drive_ to the beach.  Barony, Surfwatch, Grande Ocean, and Monarch (all on HHI) are all _right on the beach_.  With 3 small children, although the drive might take some getting used to, I think being right on the beach would be so much more convenient.  As for the drive, kids do get used to it.  Hubby is originally from Mass so we started traveling there with our 2 girls when the youngest was less than a year old.  Granted, it's only 6 hours - half the time - but long car rides became so routine that when we bumped up to HH and then Orlando, it was no big deal to them.  Especially these days, with iPods, portable DVD players, tons of hand-held video games, etc. to keep them occupied.  We had none of that when my girls were little.

Now about resale - resale (directly) from Marriott is NOT the same as buying resale through a third party.  Marriott doesn't discount.  They charge 'developer prices' even at resorts that are no longer developing.  If you like Barony, come home first and then start the search.  I just recently used Seth Nock, who has a great rep. here on TUG, and who also sells a lot of Marriott TS, for a purchase that is in the works, and also for a DVC purchase about 9 months ago.  I like working with him a lot.  If you want specifics, please PM me.

In addition, Barony, and others I mentioned on HHI, sell by specific views.  Units that face the ocean cost more, but IMO, are worth it.  And yes, buy platinum.  Because with 3 small children, you will be tied to summer (school) vacations for many years to come.


----------



## m61376 (May 3, 2008)

Michelle-
When you go down to HH in June, make sure to check out all the Marriotts in the area. I haven't been down there, but I understand (from reading here) that they each are a little different and have their own character. You might want to do a search here for posts about the different resorts; I don't remember when, but I know there have been some posts comparing them, which might be helpful.

Buying resale makes sense for you, esp. if you are not interested in trading for points. Buying in the season you want to travel in and where you'd like to frequently visit is the best way to ensure that you'll be happy with your purchase. When you decide on a particular property, check out their calendar, so you are sure that the week(s) you prefer to travel are in your season. I know you mentioned Platinum and, in general, that will cover most or all of the summer HH weeks and will, of course, have the strongest trading value. However, I think at least for some of the HH properties, the end of August may be Gold. I am just throwing that out because many of the schools in the Northeast begin after Labor Day and when my kids were growing up we always took that last week of August for a family trip, as did many people in my community. I just wanted to make sure that you're aware that the seasons may be slightly different between different properties.

I wish I had known about timesharing when my kids were growing up. We only have 2 daughters, so were able to travel all over and oftentimes sharing one room. The first time we experienced timesharing was really a fluke- we won a week at Ko'Olina at a fund raising auction at my daughter's law school; my hubbie's first reaction was "why would you ever want to travel any other way?" We, too, bought a week through Shelley; she was a pleasure to deal with. I'm chomping at the bit to buy another to use as a trader. Another person who was rec. to me and I found ro be a pleasure to deal with (although my deal through her got nabbed by Marriott  ) was Jessica from Timesharing2000.com.

Good luck, and welcome to TUG!


----------



## JimIg23 (May 3, 2008)

m61376 said:


> Michelle-
> Another person who was rec. to me and I found ro be a pleasure to deal with (although my deal through her got nabbed by Marriott  ) was Jessica from Timesharing2000.com.
> 
> Good luck, and welcome to TUG!



I also bought a TS (and have had some ROFRed) thru Jessica of Timesharing 2000, she has been very professional and very good to deal with.  The closing company she uses is Duncan Realty, which has also been good to deal with so far (still in the process of closing on MHZ).


----------



## Cathyb (May 3, 2008)

Marriott timeshares have strong traders and weak traders within the Marriott system.  I believe I have read New Jersey is not as strong as others.  Hilton Head in the right season is very strong.  There used to be a list rating the popularity of Marriott timeshares and their trading strength.  You might ask this resale agent about that.


----------



## LordCambridge (May 3, 2008)

*A couple more thoughts*

Michelle-
Your trading power when buying open market resale is the same as if you bought from Marriott - that should help ease your concern.  In addition, from everything that I've read, a Platinum HH might cost you a little more upfront, but they're said to be very strong traders.

I agree with the recommendation of trying see if as many of the HH properties as possible - although you still want to have a vacation.  You'll be traveling there during the same timeframe you would be vacationing in the future, so you'll get a feel for each resort. 

Any of the good resale reps mentioned on this thread will be able to answer any questions you have.  Once you determine what you want, you may want to call each of them, tell them what you want and see who can get you the best price (some may not have the property/season you're looking for).  Also, Marriott has a Right of First Refusal (ROFR), so you won't be able to steal a property.

After reading TUG, you'll become very educated on TS'ing.  In addition, you can call Marriott and ask for a Vacation Owner Advisor to be assigned to you.  I haven't used ours yet, but they can't hurt to be a source of information - although my guess is that a thread on this board will be much better.


----------



## aka Julie (May 3, 2008)

bshofran said:


> Hi, we are looking into the option of purchasing a Marriott Timeshare thru resale.  If you buy into the program this way can you still exchange your week for different locations?  I realize that it would need to be a similar level such as Platinum to Platnium and such.  I cannot seem to see too much in the way of drawbacks unless this is not an option.  Thanks to anyone for their input and advice
> Michelle



I didn't see this mentioned in any of the other responses, but wanted to make sure you know that you have to join Interval International (II) to be able to exchange to other Marriotts and other timeshare properties belonging to II.

There has been talk of Marriott establishing an internal trading program, but so far that is only talk and nothing from Marriott on this and it may never happen.  There are several threads that have discussed this subject in great length.

I have to agree with others that you should buy the season you want to travel.  We own 2 silver weeks at Barony Beach in Hilton Head.  This is the ideal time for us to travel there and I don't like the heat.  We bought these directly from Marriott (before discovering TUG).  We're currently in the process of buying a resale week at ShadowRidge in Desert Springs.  Got it for about 40% of what Marriott is selling the same week for and it did pass ROFR (right of first refusal).

Good luck with your research and decision.


----------



## laxmom (May 3, 2008)

I would strongly recommend Saundra Mock at Timeshare Wholesalers.  She was great during our recent attempt to buy another week at Barony.  I say attempt because it was ROFR'd by Marriott.

That is something you need to be aware of.  Marriott has Right of First Refusal on most of their properties.  If your offering price is too good, they will buy it and you must start all over.  Make sure you make a reasonable offer and do your homework first.  Find out what Marriott is selling that week for.  We offered asking prices but it wasn't high enough.

I don't know about NJ, but with HHI, most weeks deposited with II will get a bonus week.  We rarely trade our HHI week; we usually go there and trade our other week.  A majority of the people who own there, stay there.  That is why it can be a difficult trade, especially in the summer months.


----------



## kjd (May 3, 2008)

*Bill 4728*

I don't think that's very good advice.  50,000 points will only get you six nights at the Courtyard in Casper Wyoming.  I've been there.  That's no advantage.  As a moderator you should give a balanced picture about using points.  For some folks it's an advantage to rack up points for overseas travel.
There is no single best TS approach for everyone.  It depends upon one's circumstances.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 3, 2008)

kjd said:


> I don't think that's very good advice.  50,000 points will only get you six nights at the Courtyard in Casper Wyoming.  I've been there.  That's no advantage.  As a moderator you should give a balanced picture about using points.  For some folks it's an advantage to rack up points for overseas travel.
> There is no single best TS approach for everyone.  It depends upon one's circumstances.



You're right that 50,000 pts isn't enough to do much. 
So every year I buy 50,000 for $625 and every 3 years I have a 150,000 points ( plus many thousands more with my use of a Marriott visa)  which is enough get a 7 night certificate in a cat 7 hotel. 

Let's compare:
Buy points direct from Marriott- $1250 for 100,000 pts / 2 years, Use the pts at any Marriott branded hotel or  Vacation Club resort.

TS to Marriott: 100,000 pts but you pay Mfs and turn-in fee ($1000 Mfs + $104) So for $ 1104 you get 100,000 pts ( this will vary as some TS you gat 125K - 150K pts but sometimes the MFs will be much higher too)  Plus, when done you can't use Pts for use at a Marriott Vacation club resort only Marriott hotels. 

So, IMHO unless you have a resort with low MFs and a high # of pts awarded, it seldom makes sense to  pay $10,000 - $20,000 more for a TS then forfit use of your TS for reward pts + pay your MFs + turn in fee.


----------



## bshofran (May 3, 2008)

*Marriott Resale*

Can someone please explain why the HHI would be a tough trade in the summer months?  I am not sure that I fully understand this part.  We have never been there before but think that we will like it - with that said I am not sure that I will always want to return to the same place every year or not.  We really love Newport RI but there are no Marriott TS there.  We looked at the Wyndham but I am not sure that I think that it is as nice as the Marriotts.  I feel strongly about purchasing resale after reading a lot of info on this webiste, but am still unsure about how easy it will be or not to trade the week to go somewhere else during certian years.  (ie. I am sure that Disney will be something that we would look forward to)  Any more insight is greatly appreciated!   Thanks so much for all of your time and advice!


----------



## luv2vacation (May 3, 2008)

HHI is a tough trade in the summer months for numerous reasons.  Here are a few.

1.  Many people who live in SC treat HHI as their summer shore destination.  They go there for a 'week at the beach' - just like people in NJ go to the Jersey shore or people in MA go to Cape Cod area.  I know that to rent a week at the Jersey shore, especially oceanfront, is _ridiculously_ expensive.  Because of RE prices on HHI, buying a week of TS in the summer can be a very cost-effective way to give you your beach vacation each year.

2.  Many others outside of SC, myself included, have discovered the beauty of the HHI beaches and prefer to go _there_ rather than a beach someplace closer.  

3.  Many, as in my case, like the warmer water.  The ocean in NJ doesn't reach 70 degrees until very late August - and even that's a little cold for me.  In the early summer, NJ ocean is in the 50's - I won't swim when it's that cold.  OTOH, HH ocean is very warm by late June (don't know exact temps), but it is walk-right-in temp for me, no freezing and getting ued to it.

So for these reasons, and others, even though there are many TS there, it is very hard to trade _INTO_ HHI in the summer.  But if you buy there and want to go elsewhere, a summer month has _great trade power_.


----------



## bshofran (May 3, 2008)

*marriott resale*

thanks very much for your clarification! I understand that if we own there we should have little problem switching to another location in the summer months.  Is is possible to switch into a lower class from what you own in.  Say you own Platinum in HHI but want to go to Flordia in a different class --say gold.   Does this present any difficutly?  Does anyone think it is smarter to buy into the NJ property for less money and less maintence and then try to switch for many of the years?  Is this just a hassel? Is paying more for the "home" propery in area that you don't mind being in a better option.  I guess how often does the switch not work out? Thanks again !!!!


----------



## timeos2 (May 3, 2008)

*Short sighted*



bshofran said:


> Can someone please explain why the HHI would be a tough trade in the summer months?  I am not sure that I fully understand this part.  We have never been there before but think that we will like it - with that said I am not sure that I will always want to return to the same place every year or not.  We really love Newport RI but there are no Marriott TS there.  We looked at the Wyndham but I am not sure that I think that it is as nice as the Marriotts.  I feel strongly about purchasing resale after reading a lot of info on this webiste, but am still unsure about how easy it will be or not to trade the week to go somewhere else during certian years.  (ie. I am sure that Disney will be something that we would look forward to)  Any more insight is greatly appreciated!   Thanks so much for all of your time and advice!



While some Wyndhams aren't as nice as some Marriott's others are or even better. And with Wyndham you get to try all those resorts - well over 100 - with no trade fees or hassles of a third party exchange company. Add in that the purchase price for Wyndham is going to be far less - thousands less - than a single Marriott and, again, you get to use ALL the Wyndhams - not just one - and it's silly to discard Wyndham as a choice because one resort may not be Marriott level. With Wyndham you get the whole system - with Marriott you get one resort, higher fees and having to deal with II if you want to go elsewhere. 

You sound like a much better candidate for Wyndham than Marriott - but both at resale prices of course.


----------



## laxmom (May 3, 2008)

Because of what I said in my previous post; *most people who own there, stay there. * That means limited availability for exchange.  If people occupy their HHI weeks and don't deposit exchange then you get limited exchange possibilities.  It is simple supply and demand.

We have never had any problems exchanging into a different season with our weeks although we usually use an AC for that.  We have gotten great exchanges with our weeks and never had an issue getting what we wanted.  We have never put in an ongoing request with II; have been able to get what we wanted on an instant confirmation.  That's because we were flexible with when we could go and we would go in with a list of places that we would like to go to.

Buy where you want to stay, just in case.  We bought HHI because that is where we want to travel.  We have only deposited that week a couple of times over the years.  There are people who don't like Marriott.  We are still happy 8 years later.  It has worked well for us - different strokes.


----------



## bshofran (May 3, 2008)

*Marriott Resale*

What would you say is a reasonable resale for Platnium at Barony in HHI?  I am not sure what I think about the different views yet as we have never been there.  Do they all have outside patios or balconies to sit on?  This would possibly sway my decision a little.  Thanks again


----------



## luv2vacation (May 3, 2008)

laxmom said:


> Buy where you want to stay, just in case.  We bought HHI because that is where we want to travel.  We have only deposited that week a couple of times over the years.  There are people who don't like Marriott.  We are still happy 8 years later.  It has worked well for us - different strokes.



I agree - buy where you want to travel.  We bought Ocean Pointe because we loved the property and knew as the kids got older, we would like the lock-out feature even more.  Although we love HHI, we already owned a platinum (very nice) non-Marriott week there for our summer visits.  Mostly, as we get older, we prefer HHI in the off-season.  It is very easy to trade in there at that time.  Our L/O at Ocean Pointe gets a week off-season at a HHI Marriott, and another week somewhere else.  Now that the kids are grown, we bought an OP platinum week - to travel there during spring break time and will look to sell 1 of our gold EOY weeks there.

Like I said before, visit HHI _FIRST_ before you decide.  As someone else mentioned, look over a few of the propeties there - Marriott has 8, 4 are oceanfront.  Yes, NJ is closer (and cheaper), but, as I said, if you're looking to go to the beach often, it will be a hassle with 3 small children because you have to drive there.

As for Marriott, I owned 3 non-Marriott resorts before I bought my first Marriott.  I have owned OP for 5 years, love the resort, love the trades I get, and never regretted my purchase.  I have stayed at (numerous times) 3 of the oceanfront resorts on HHI (Barony, Grand Ocean, and Surfwatch).  They are all great resorts.

Go see the island, visit the resorts, then do what's best FOR YOU.


----------



## luv2vacation (May 3, 2008)

bshofran said:


> What would you say is a reasonable resale for Platnium at Barony in HHI?  I am not sure what I think about the different views yet as we have never been there.  Do they all have outside patios or balconies to sit on?  This would possibly sway my decision a little.  Thanks again



I don't know what's a good price for platinum there.  View is important to me, so I would spend the extra money and buy oceanfront.  What's important to you?  All units have balconies.  Some overlook gardens, some overlook the pool, but because of the set-up of the buildings and the density of the trees, you can really only see the ocean if you are in an oceanfront unit.


----------



## bshofran (May 3, 2008)

*Marriott Resale*



luv2vacation said:


> I agree - buy where you want to travel.  We bought Ocean Pointe because we loved the property and knew as the kids got older, we would like the lock-out feature even more.  Although we love HHI, we already owned a platinum (very nice) non-Marriott week there for our summer visits.  Mostly, as we get older, we prefer HHI in the off-season.  It is very easy to trade in there at that time.  Our L/O at Ocean Pointe gets a week off-season at a HHI Marriott, and another week somewhere else.  Now that the kids are grown, we bought an OP platinum week - to travel there during spring break time and will look to sell 1 of our gold EOY weeks there.
> 
> Like I said before, visit HHI _FIRST_ before you decide.  As someone else mentioned, look over a few of the propeties there - Marriott has 8, 4 are oceanfront.  Yes, NJ is closer (and cheaper), but, as I said, if you're looking to go to the beach often, it will be a hassle with 3 small children because you have to drive there.
> 
> ...



Can you comment on your previous ownership at the other timeshares-- what was the major difference btwn those and Marriott?  I think that Marriott is always a good product and have been very rarely dissapointed with any of my stays.  I did read the post a few up about the Wyndham TS and I still think about them b/c of the Newport RI location.  I have never seen any others.  Thanks !


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 3, 2008)

This link (maintained by a TUG member, dioxide45) will give you many of our experiences regarding the price point at which Marriott has exercised its right of first refusal (ROFR); it will also give you a hint about going prices at the various HHI resorts.  Note that some of Marriott's HHI properties do not have ROFR.  Also, Marriott exercises ROFR very inconsistently; sometimes it will grab a property at a certain price and then let another identical property go at a lower price a month later.  But it is a good research tool for you.

I add a strong vote for non-Marriott resale purchases; I paid 40% less than Marriott's price for my Waiohai by purchasing on the private resale market.  Use a reputable escrow company to handle the closing.  

Take your time and do your homework before purchasing.  It sounds like you have this summer covered already.  Remember, it is far easier to buy than to sell.

http://dioxide45.tripod.com/cgi-bin/rofr.cgi


----------



## Eric F (May 3, 2008)

*Mis-Information from the Moderator*



Bill4728 said:


> There is only one difference between buying direct from Marriott and buying resale.  That is being able to trade the use of your TS for Marriott hotel reward points.  Since anyone can buy reward points without giving up a timeshare week ( 50,000 pts /$625) why would you pay Marriott your yearly MFs + $190 + your TS week?
> 
> Buy resale and save as much as $20,000!!



Bill4728,

Your math is a little off. The correct fee to convert a villa to MR Points is $104, not $190.

As a forum moderator you should not be so completely biased against anyone purchasing directly from Marriott. In this MR Points discussion, you have conveniently forgotten about an additional source of points from Marriott Purchase Incentives.

Now lets use an Orlando Horizon's Platinum 2BR EY deed to demonstrate the difference of converting a week to points EOY option vs. buying resale, then purchasing 50K MR Points EY. OK,

Marriott direct Owner: 2008 MF $811 + $104 = $915 for 110,000 MR Points. If the owner has locked-off and deposited their 2008 villa, they will also have a two weeks usage available in smaller villa units.

Resale Owner: $811 + $625 + $625 = $2061 for 100,000 MR Points and a 2BR villa usage.

Every third year a Marriott direct owner can accumulate 220,000 MR Points for less expense than the resale buyer.

In general, the resale buyer must always use, or lose, or rent out their villa. Marriott direct owners have the option to skip a villa year and convert it to MR Points for only $104.

Most resale owners will eventually spend their "resale savings" for future hotel rental and airfares. The resale owner passes the same obligation of "use, lose, or rent" on to their heirs. Marriott direct owners pass on thousands of dollars in savings for future generations' hotel/air trips.

Bill, you need to be a fair moderator. That will serve the best interest of all the TUGBBS readers, owners, and prospective MVC owners.

Eric


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 3, 2008)

*R. O. F. R. ?*




timeos2 said:


> With Wyndham you get the whole system - with Marriott you get one resort, higher fees and having to deal with II if you want to go elsewhere.
> 
> You sound like a much better candidate for Wyndham than Marriott - but both at resale prices of course.


With Wyndham, do I get ROFR ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kilby5924 (May 3, 2008)

*Not a fair comparsion*



Bill4728 said:


> You're right that 50,000 pts isn't enough to do much.
> So every year I buy 50,000 for $625 and every 3 years I have a 150,000 points ( plus many thousands more with my use of a Marriott visa)  which is enough get a 7 night certificate in a cat 7 hotel.
> 
> Let's compare:
> ...


That is not fair comparison here why.
1.If you buy direct from Marriott you will get up to 380,000 point for your purchase
2.Buying direct from Marriott does not prevent you from buying points
3.If just convert your unit to points once every three years (along with your incentive points) in six years you would have enough points to take 3 travel packages which would be 6 first class tickets or little over 14 coach round trip tickets plus 3 cat 6 hotels cert. in 6 years plus 4 stays at your in TS and that does not include any AC for depositing your week.
Sheldon


----------



## pwrshift (May 3, 2008)

I find it interesting how many people who don't own a Marriott are so against the MR points program and this thread is no exception.  Naturally I expect those who bought Marriott resale to defend their position and vice-versa and no doubt TUG newbies asking for advice can figure out if there's any bias to what is said.

The critical decision here is to look at your vacation needs now as well as the future when all the kids have left the nest.  Over a period of years you can build up a nice MR nest egg of points and have a '2nd honeymoon of a lifetime' in Europe with great memories of timeshare enjoyment in the younger years as well.

Brian


----------



## timeos2 (May 3, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> With Wyndham, do I get ROFR ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



No. Too short to post but the answer is still no.


----------



## Eric F (May 3, 2008)

*Innappropriate posts in this thread*

In addition to being very biased, the moderator has ignored forum rules and has allowed several inappropriate posts amidst this topic.

There are several posts that direct members to resale agents by name and company. Such posts should be deleted by the moderator.  

I expect the rules to be equally enforced for resale agents.

Eric


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 3, 2008)

I second the use of Seth Nock, if you are interested in a resale purchase.  I have talked to him in person and he was most helpful.  But you can probably do okay on your own through an individual owner who wants to sell.  There are many people who really regret buying an expensive timeshare and must sell, so you may be helping someone out.  

Dioxide has an Excel document with resorts and their ROFR's amounts.  I think it is somewhere here on TUG, and it has been very helpful to people who want to buy a resale.


----------



## Steve (May 3, 2008)

*Let's get back on track...*



Eric F said:


> In addition to being very biased, the moderator has ignored forum rules and has allowed several inappropriate posts amidst this topic.
> 
> There are several posts that direct members to resale agents by name and company. Such posts should be deleted by the moderator.
> 
> ...



Eric,

Actually, it is acceptable to mention the names of resale agents or others in response to questions about who is a good person in the timeshare business.  There is no problem with that. 

What is not allowed?

1)  Promoting yourself and listing your name and contact information if you are a timeshare resale agent or stand to gain from the post here on the BBS.  (A happy past client can, however, mention the name of a resale agent that they have done business with...as long as they aren't compensated for doing so.)

2)  Marriott has requested that their agents not be named and contact info not be given out on TUG...even by happy past clients with nothing to gain.  That's Marriott's rule, however, and not a TUG rule.

3)  Complaining about the moderating is not to be done in threads as you have done in a couple of posts.  If you have complaints or concerns about the actions of a moderator, the correct action is to email the moderator or the TUG Administrators.  I understand that you are frustrated, but please do not continue to post your complaints about moderating in this thread.

Steve
TUG Moderator


----------



## Dave M (May 3, 2008)

Steve is correct. There is no rule that prohibits posters from recommending commercial vendors or service providers, as long as the poster doesn't have a financial, employment or ownership interest in the referral. 

If posters couldn't do that, it would be impossible for us at TUG to help people who have no idea how the resale market works and want help in finding a resale agent or a closing company or (as examples for some other topics) a travel insurance company or a discount cruise travel agency.

However the Posting Rule that must be followed here is that if you believe someone has violated a posting rule, you are supposed to report it to the moderators and administrators by clicking on the red triangle to the left of the post. The rules prohibit (1) pointing out in a post what you believe to be a rules violation or (2) commenting on what you believe to be inappropriate moderating.


----------



## Dave M (May 3, 2008)

Eric -

I'll add a comment....

You seem to believe that moderators are not permitted to express their own opinions here on these forums. Nothing could be further from that. 

All TUG moderators are unpaid volunteers, typically people who are very active here at TUG and have shown over the years that they have the judgment, knowledge and commitment to be a moderator. As such they are free to post in they same manner as they might if they were not a moderator. They don't give up any posting rights by accepting a role as moderator.

If you disagree with the policy, please feel free to send a Private Message with your thoughts to TUG's ownership representative, "TUG Improvements!"


----------



## SDKath (May 4, 2008)

*On that note...*

What is a typical purchase incentive at Marriott if you buy direct.  How many "points" can I expect or hope to negotiate for a platinum LO purchase someplace nice?  And are these points negotable to a certain extent?

Thanks!  Katherine


----------



## dmaxdmax (May 4, 2008)

SDKath said:


> are these points negotable to a certain extent?



Great question!

There must be some rule of thumb as to the value of a point.  For the sake of argument let's pretend it's a penny.  If you get 200,000 incentive points that's a quick $2,000 of the difference between direct and resale.  Not much.

I'm making my decisions on the assumption that we're never trading or renting.  I know it won't work out that way but our idea is to buy the annual ritual place.  Perhaps we'll end up with a 2nd week at some point for trading.

Thanks.


----------



## luv2vacation (May 4, 2008)

SDKath said:


> What is a typical purchase incentive at Marriott if you buy direct.  How many "points" can I expect or hope to negotiate for a platinum LO purchase someplace nice?  And are these points negotable to a certain extent?
> 
> Thanks!  Katherine



I've recently seen up to 250,000 points for the purchase alone (not counting self-referral and usage points).  I have been randomly shopping around for about  8 months and have seen a lot of offers come and go.  I *have* noticed that salesmen will always tell you this is the _best offer_ they have ever seen.    

Anyway, the 250K  was based upon a higher purchase price, over $40K, I think.  Then it went down in increments according to lesser purchase prices.  

Some things that add to the points are 40K for self-referral if you are already an owner.  Also, according to when you buy and when the resort is available (if new), you can, for a fee, turn current year and maybe even next two into additional points at purchase time.

You can't negotiate the points with a particular salesman, but _all salesmen can sell at all resorts_.  So I have shopped around with different salesmen and you will sometimes get different incentive offers from different salesmen.  Also, there is a corporate sales that is all done by phone, fax, and mail.  They often have the best incentives because they have no direct marketing overhead.

If you're interested in any of the above, PM me and I'll give you some names of some of my contacts.  (I have several good ones for both direct _and_ resale.) 

BTW, after shopping around for 8 months and looking at 4 different resorts, I spent a week at Ocean Pointe at Easter.  That was my first time there outside of summer - I loved it.  Came home, sent out some e-mails for both resale and direct, and am now in escrow for an OP platinum _resale_.


----------



## luv2vacation (May 4, 2008)

Eric F said:


> Marriott direct Owner: 2008 MF $811 + $104 = $915 for 110,000 MR Points. If the owner has locked-off and deposited their 2008 villa, they will also have a two weeks usage available in smaller villa units.




I see a problem here.  If you convert your 2008 unit to points (yes, $915 would be the correct amount), then you would no longer have use of your week.  Hence, the statement that "the owner, having locked-off and deposited their *2008* villa, they will also have two weeks usage available in smaller villa units" is incorrect. 

So the person who trades for points will have no TS vacation in that unit for that year, whereas the resale purchaser, while getting no points will have one (or 2 weeks, if lock-off) vacation at their TS that year.


----------



## luv2vacation (May 4, 2008)

bshofran said:


> Can you comment on your previous ownership at the other timeshares-- what was the major difference btwn those and Marriott?  I think that Marriott is always a good product and have been very rarely dissapointed with any of my stays.  I did read the post a few up about the Wyndham TS and I still think about them b/c of the Newport RI location.  I have never seen any others.  Thanks !



The Flagship was our introduction to TS.  If I had it to do over again, I wouldn't have purchased there - not a bad place, just bought only to trade and too small a unit.  I have learned, even before I found TUG (which was just, believe it or not, 8 months ago), to buy where you want to go most of the time and to buy at least a 2 BR unit.  OTOH, without the Flagship, I don't know if we would've discovered timesharing - and we love it!

We bought the 2 HHI properties - Royal Dunes and Island Links - because we loved HHI, they were really nice properties, came with golf and tennis package, and, at the time, we couldn't afford Marriott.  We did, however, already love the Marriott resorts and knew that at some point, we would purchase one.

We finally did that 5 years ago, but were in South FL (actually at BeachPlace), and liked the weather and beaches there.  Also, as our girls were now almost grown, we liked the lock-off feature.  Since, we already had the 2 HHI properties, we decided to buy our Marriott property in FL.  There are no Marriott lock-offs in SC.

Royal Dunes is a rare property because it has 3 BR and 3 bathrooms - not too many of those anywhere in the TS industry.  It's also a small resort with a homey feel and very well-maintained.

Island Links has changed hands a few times since we bought.  We own a deeded (floating) week.  Things were a little rough for a while, then Reba management came in.  There was a large SA (about 1K) but it was well worth it.  They turned the place around.  It sits in a lovely wooded area and many units look out on the golf course.  (One Port Royal Golf course kind of wraps around it.)    Our unit is 2 BR and 2 bath but also has a carolina room with a separate entrance from the living room, so it sleeps 10.  We go there almost every year.

I agree - I also love the Marriott product.  That is why we are currently in escrow for a second OP week (platinum this time).  Except for the TS we own, pretty much every place we trade into is a Marriott (or DVC), even the trades with our Flagship week.

Bottom line:
Do what's best for _you_.  Buy what _you_ like, what _you_ can afford, and then learn to use it to _your_ best advantage.  That's why there are so many choices out there - different strokes for different folks!

Oh, and one more thing - keep asking questions - that's how you learn.  And I, for one, never mind answering them.


----------



## stomachdoc@mac.com (May 4, 2008)

How quickly after closing on a resale can you get "in the system" and make your first reservation/use II, etc.  I've heard horror stories about Wyndham taking several months.  Is Marriott more expeditious?


----------



## Kilby5924 (May 4, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> I've recently seen up to 250,000 points for the purchase alone (not counting self-referral and usage points).  I have been randomly shopping around for about  8 months and have seen a lot of offers come and go.  I *have* noticed that salesmen will always tell you this is the _best offer_ they have ever seen.
> 
> Anyway, the 250K  was based upon a higher purchase price, over $40K, I think.  Then it went down in increments according to lesser purchase prices.
> 
> Some things that add to the points are 40K for self-referral if you are already an owner.  Also, according to when you buy and when the resort is available (if new), you can, for a fee, turn current year and maybe even next two into additional points at purchase time.



I was at sale presentation this last week at Cayon Villas and was offered 300,000 points for purchase. The purshase was little over $40,00.00
Sheldon


----------



## jimf41 (May 4, 2008)

SDKath said:


> What is a typical purchase incentive at Marriott if you buy direct.  How many "points" can I expect or hope to negotiate for a platinum LO purchase someplace nice?  And are these points negotable to a certain extent?
> 
> Thanks!  Katherine



Katherine,
Points vary at different resorts due to sales volume and inventory. When someone says I was offered this many points be aware that they might be talking about points tied to financing. I just bought two EOY weeks at Frenchman's Cove in St Thomas and received over 300,00 points, none of which involved financing through Marriott. Others may differ but IMO financing through Marriott to get the points is a bad deal at their current interest rates.

In my case it was 40k for self referral, 80k for purchase incentive and 190,500 for charging the purchase on my Marriott Premiere Visa. Obviously you have to have the available funds to pay off the Visa before interest starts accruing.

Deals vary. You might call up Marriott and find out they are not offering points anymore at Frenchman's Cove or they might double the offer if sales are slow.

Everybody's idea of someplace nice is a little different. I don't think Aruba is nice but the folks that own there love it and it's a good trader from what I've read. Ditto for Grand Chateau in Las Vegas.

luv2vacation said it best
Bottom line:
Do what's best for you. Buy what you like, what you can afford, and then learn to use it to your best advantage. That's why there are so many choices out there - different strokes for different folks!


----------



## pwrshift (May 4, 2008)

Ouch.  When I bought MCV in 2002 the price was under $18000 and came with over 500,000 MR points (incl. 2 years of non-use for MF fees).  That bank acct of points took us on a wonderful trip to Europe that I valued out as worth $14000 at the time due to biz class air prices and that the Cdn dollar was worth some 65 cents back then (now on par).  

Brian


----------



## aka Julie (May 4, 2008)

jimf41 said:


> Katherine,In my case it was 40k for self referral, 80k for purchase incentive and *190,500 for charging the purchase on my Marriott Premiere Visa*. Obviously you have to have the available funds to pay off the Visa before interest starts accruing.



They will let you charge that much on the Visa card and pay off the total when your bill comes due?  You must have a pretty high line of credit on your card.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 4, 2008)

stomachdoc@mac.com said:


> How quickly after closing on a resale can you get "in the system" and make your first reservation/use II, etc.  I've heard horror stories about Wyndham taking several months.  Is Marriott more expeditious?



Marriott isn't very quick. They indicate that it is about 30 business days. When we purchased back on summer 2007 it took just about that amount of time.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 4, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Ouch.  When I bought MCV in 2002 the price was under $18000 and came with over 500,000 MR points (incl. 2 years of non-use for MF fees).  That bank acct of points took us on a wonderful trip to Europe that I valued out as worth $14000 at the time due to biz class air prices and that the Cdn dollar was worth some 65 cents back then (now on par).
> 
> Brian



I'm thinking the same thing.  We bought our timeshares over 5 years ago and we got 500,000 points for a single purchase.   We bought alot of ours from the telemarketing department in Florida (inside sales) over the phone.  We would visit places that we would want to buy at.  My dh would sit through a presentation (since I really don't like them) and then, we'd come home and buy over the phone.  In ALL cases we got more points.  Now, I'm not sure that is still the case since it has been over 5 years since we bought a Marriott timeshare.


----------



## jimf41 (May 4, 2008)

aka Julie said:


> They will let you charge that much on the Visa card and pay off the total when your bill comes due?  You must have a pretty high line of credit on your card.



Yes I do. I consolidated some Chase cards and had them transfer the credit limit to just two Chase Marriott cards. When i was talking to the rep I simply stated I would not be interested if I could not put it on the card. I tried this with the ones I originally bought at OP and the answer was no, in fact I think it was more of a "hell no". Then I read on TUG where some other folks had done it and I made it a requirement for me to purchase. I think, but I am not sure, that if I financed it with a check I would have received even more points. Anyway the points are going to pay for a two week trip to Costa Rica and Panama next year.


----------



## bshofran (May 4, 2008)

*marriott resale*

Does Marriott ever offer deals on financing when you buy at a presentation of over the phone thru them? Low interest rates?  Just curious.....


----------



## Dave M (May 4, 2008)

No, Marriott's interest rate on its loans is dictated by what secondary mortgage buyers demand as a rate of return on such loans - because Marriott sells most of the loans that it makes. Thus, figure a rate of between 13% and 14% as being what you should expect.

Most of us think that it's ludicrous to finance at such a high interest rate. If you have to borrow, do it on a home equity line or by refinancing your home mortgage so that you'll be paying at an interest rate about half of Marriott's rate.


----------



## thinze3 (May 7, 2008)

bshofran said:


> Does Marriott ever offer deals on financing when you buy at a presentation of over the phone thru them? Low interest rates?  Just curious.....




No, but you may receive additional incentive points or other perks.
Quoted from a VOA supervisor this morning.


----------



## JoeMO (Jul 4, 2008)

*List of Good Marriott Resellers*



LordCambridge said:


> We bought last year at this time through Shelley at Transaction Realty.  We received, what I believe to be a fair price, and she knows what she's doing.  My guess is that she does close to a 100 of these a year.  Since buying, I've seen lists on TUG that detail 2 to 6 organizations that multiple folks have used, with success - Transaction Realty is one.
> 
> If I might ask, where are you looking to buy?
> 
> Good luck.



LordCambridge, 

Do you remember were that thread was that has the list of Marriott Resellers?  I remember seeing a thread that a number of people told of some timeshare Realtors that they had a really good experience with.  I have searched and can't find it but wanted to keep it for future reference.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## tombo (Jul 5, 2008)

There are currently 42 Marriotts for sale on e-bay. Buy your Marriott weeks cheap on e-bay or somewhere else, and hope they pass ROFR. From what I have read, Marriott has not been ROFRing nearly as often lately. You can never be sure when or if they will ROFR, but I would never pay more than I had to to buy a week just to try and get it past ROFR. Buy it cheap and hope it passes ROFR. There are always many more weeks for sale. You might have to buy several before you actujally own one, but the savings will be worth it. A friend of mine didn't get a week past ROFR until the 4th week he purchased in Aruba. But when he did get past ROFR, he got a platinum 2 bed room for under $9,000, even though he had 2 weeks ROFR'd at higher prices than the one he bought which they let pass ROFR. 

These are 2 listings which are for Hilton Head Marriotts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-BR-MARRIOTT-F...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-bd-2-ba-Ocean...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Travelmom64 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Closing on a Ebay resale*



bshofran said:


> We think that we are interested in the Hilton Head, SC area -- we are scheduled to see Marriott's Barony Bay resort in June.  We have done this kind of thing before but we are actually interested in the buying this time.  We did not even realize until recently that there were online resales in such high volume.  We are only interested in the resale idea if you are still able to switch locations thru the years.  I do not care too much about the added points for the high price differences.  We have 3 small children and a hotel room does not cut it anymore!   Did you buy resale through Marriott?  Thanks for your response and info!
> Michelle



Michelle,
Like you, I turned to Tuggers for answers on resale vs. direct purchase.  Shortly after, I won a Hilton Head Grande Ocean on Ebay and the closing process is now going smoothly.   The person I purchased from has 100% feedback and has a very professional staff/company, I am pleased so far and esp. pleased that I saved so much money.  I researched every resale website out there, mainly to get prices and know what properties were selling for, so I would know what to bid.  I wanted to use Ebay and use my VISA to get my airline miles for the purchase.  Most of the brokers wanted money transferred and their fees were a little higher.   I would not have purchased from an individual on Ebay, that would be risky, although if you read tuggers post long enough, you will see people have and all has gone okay.  Good luck!  Lisa


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 5, 2008)

jimf41 said:


> ... I simply stated I would not be interested if I could not put it on the card. I tried this with the ones I originally bought at OP and the answer was no, in fact I think it was more of a "hell no". Then I read on TUG where some other folks had done it and I made it a requirement for me to purchase. .


 
For what it's worth I bought all my six on Amex - several years ago, before Marriott had their VISA, so prices were lower.  Didn't buy them all at once of course, but Marriott had no problem with Amex.

Brian


----------

